# looking for help from trappers



## nboller (Apr 6, 2009)

I do alot of upland game hunting in Minnesota and I want to become familar with traps in case my dog gets into one. I found a raccoon with a trap on its foot near the area where I usually hunt. What are the most common traps used and are there any training classes or somewhere I can go to learn more about them. I'm sure there not hard to figure out ,but I want to be able to release one quickly if I had to. Any suggestions would help. Thanks


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

finally, welcome to the site !!


----------

